# haza 147



## HAZA147 (Oct 16, 2016)

I have a 1907 autocruise sarasota and one of the hinges on the habitation door is bent.
Possibly someone trying to break in to the van.does anyone know of a supplier of spare parts for
this type of motorhome.any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to MHF's. I am hoping you mean 2007. the model you ask about was made just before Swift took over the company.The door is a standard door and any decent dealer should be able to source one for you.If you give us your location (just the Town only please) we might be ale to suggest who to go to.

cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes welcome, hope you get it sorted.

Dick


----------



## HAZA147 (Oct 16, 2016)

thank you for your reply we live in gateshead tyne and wear we have checked out the local dealers and no one can seem to come up trumps can you help please.

kinde regards 

steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

OK, anyone up in that area got a suggestion as to which dealer would be good to approach. As a matter of interest have you tried, Olearys.

cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Bump, I take it that you have included caravan dealers as well in your research.

Dick


----------

